# slot position sencor



## CCCinc (Dec 21, 2012)

My operator has 2 errors on our biesse rover a.
plc 9045- timeout slot position sencor.
plc 9089- the slot position sencor is missing

these errors came up at start up this morning, but nothing seems out of place, and we had no problems yesturday. Any idea would be appreciated.


----------



## jdegelde (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the same error. Did you figure it out?


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a shot in the dark. Have you checked the homing sensors for dust of chips? Hit them with some compressed air.


----------

